# Out of the Wild, an Alaskan experience - 4 or 5 merged threads



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I just came across a show where 9 folks are stranded out in Alaska. Reality type show.

It's just started and a female is the hunter. They have at least one gun, a net, and a flint - 

So, I'm watching.

Some of you may find it interesting (if no other reason than to blow holes in what they do :lookout


Angie


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

oh my goodness angie...it drives me nuts how most people cant use a magnesium/ferrous bar to start a fire.if the lady was not there they would be in trouble.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've never had any experience with that firestarted. Seems I need to get one and practice.

Angie


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

angie it is very easy to start a fire with one of the bars.most dont understand the light colored part of the bar is actually magnesium and is a fuel.scrape off a pile andit is like gasoline when a spark hits it. lets all yell at the TV....roflmao


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Now a mouse....
reminds me of "will you eat a rat" thread.

Angie


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

what a waste of time....lol...10 caloies.....and 2000 # moose walking around.these producers do a good job with getting the "right" personalities so they have a little conflict and keep you watching.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

My money's on the old gal that seems to have some pioneer sense.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And at least it's not out on some tropical island doing fun and games in bikini's.!

I don't watch them.

Hey it's going on...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, dang - she's quitting!


----------



## PAcountry (Jun 29, 2007)

I watched it. I want to pratice making a yukon pack seems it could be handy.
It was sad to me that the older lady left I think she had it in her but when they ate the whole mouse I think thats what did it for her

Kinda of neat it is defiantly a once in a lifetime chance for most of them


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Well, dang - she's quitting!


dang i was pulling for her.her mind got broke it seems over the mouse and she went down hill after that.

i will watch this show again and see how it goes.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Seems that it's going to be a Tuesday night at 9CDT series.

I hope they learn to find food better. And I think she was right about them needing to save her a bite of the mouse. 

Would it have been more nurishing to simmer the mouse in water over the fire and put in some etible nettles or some other vegetation? Seems there should be something out there.

What about some berries somewhere


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Seems that it's going to be a Tuesday night at 9CDT series.
> 
> I hope they learn to find food better. And I think she was right about them needing to save her a bite of the mouse.
> 
> ...


this is jsut my thought angie...why bother with such a little thing with such few calories.the entire mouse with guts and hair and all could not have been more than say 50 calories ??? not real sure but it was not much.


what they need to get is a fish.see the shot of the spawning salmon?? this is what they need.calories,calories and more calories...those fish have the high value calories of fat and high protein.

looks to be a bit late in year for berries but they could find some dried on the bush i sappose.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/alaska/alaska-week.html

found the site. There was a "win an Alaska vacation" ad I had to skip, but then to this. There appears to be a way to watch the show there also.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Thanks Angie. I missed the early show, but it's on again tonight at 12. I'll still be up, so I'll watch then.

Oh, and thanks elkhound, for the tip on the magnesium/ferrous bar. I don't know anything about them either, but now I can yell at the tv as if I do. Actually, now I'm curious and will have to investigate.

Halo


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> *Would it have been more nurishing to simmer *the mouse in water over the fire and put in some etible nettles or some other vegetation? Seems there should be something out there.


That's the absolute best way to cook meager rations for survival. You don't lose any nutrients if you simmer and drink the broth too. There should be edible lichens if they are on the "tundra". I dont have cable or satellite so I cant see it


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Here is the supply list from the website, I hope it's ok to post it here to make it easier for discussion? 


Each participant was only allowed to bring with them the items provided in the list below, along with one personal item of their choosing (a photograph, journal, etc.). They were taught to make Yukon Packs to help carry the items, weighing over 50 pounds, along their journey. 

Yukon Pack Contents:

Sleeping bag 
Bed roll 
Dry bag (incl. three pairs of socks) 
1 extra pair of shoes 
Gloves 
Hat 
1 extra jacket 
Whistle 
1 can of bear spray 
Compass 
Leather &#8220;needle&#8221; 
Rope for Yukon Pack 
Shoulder straps 
1 personal item (participant&#8217;s choice) 
GPS locator 

In addition to the essential items above, the participants were allowed to take with them anything they wanted from a large pile of items found at their drop-off location. Spoiler Alert: They chose to take everything, including the ukulele! 

Items at Drop-Off Location: 

Large wash tub/basin 
4 small animal pelts 
Trapper tent (weighing 45 lbs) 
Rusted machete 
Large iron kettle 
Rusted axe head 
Basic first aid kit 
Large swede saw 
1 pair of crampons 
2 classic survival manuals 
Old trapper coffee pot 
Small canister coffee 
Large sack of flour 
Old used snowshoes 
Binoculars (1 lens broken) 
Condoms 
Tin types 
Large ammo cases 
1 bear keg 
1 ukulele 
1 roll of plastic-wrapped toilet paper 
25&#8217; of hemp rope 
Hatchet 
Men&#8217;s watch 
Snow shovel 
1 gallon plastic bag 
Gun (.22 rifle) 
Water purifiers 
Small camping knife 
Wind-up lantern 
2 unlabeled cans of food


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

k, so what would be YOUR personal item? 

How many uses can you think of for a condom? (besides the obvious, all I can think of off the bat is a baggie kind of thing)

I'd have made tortillas/chapati with the flour and water (hmmm, n maybe some "personal" sour dough starter?) and "stone soup" with one mystery cans of food and foraged stuff and minced/mashed bugs and the mouse(I think the bugs wouldn't be so bad wrapped up in tortillas...and you keep throwing stuff in the perpetual stew pot). And they've got coffee.

I'm thinking my personal item would be a bucket of lard. or 10 pounds of chocolate. but probably the lard.

What time of year is this? it seems real early fall?

How coem I never hear of these things until after the fact?????????


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> I've never had any experience with that firestarted. Seems I need to get one and practice.
> 
> Angie


I got a magnesium firestarter for WIHH a while back to keep in her purse. She didn't believe me when I told her you could use it to start 0000 steel wool on fire. So, she put some steel wool in a pie pan and shot some sparks at it. She durn near burned down the house! Ask her about it sometime....


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I found it a challenge to use a firestarter. So, I asked advice on a board.

As it turned out, I needed a place with no drafts. That is a little hard in Kansas in the spring, but I managed when I moved next to the house. In hind sight it seems obvious, but, I really had not known.

Even if you have the stuff, practice can be wise! I made my mistakes BEFORE I needed a fire!


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Experience helps..... a lot!

But it isn't necessary.

They don't need the hunter gal to help the,m survive.

The greatest survival tool they have is between their ears and the WILL to survive.

Most people don't know to use their own imaginations.

A condom can be filled with water to make a lens and start fire with the sun.

Give any kid two sticks and some pine shavings and tell them to make a fire and they will initially tell you you're crazy. 

Give them no option and they'll try for hours, maybe even days before figuring it out.

Send them into a stream with no fishing gear and they will figure out a way to catch fish. But these options will only work if you tell them that there is no hotel room and studio paycheck waiting for them.

Get rid of the experienced hunters, get rid of the pioneering folks. Just let them figure it out for themselves.

THAT would be a show worth seeing.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Condoms are great for putting over the end of the rifle to prevent dirt/mud/water from getting into the barrel. 

I would LOVE to go on a show like this!!!!!!!

I can't believe they are sending them out into bear country with bear spray and a .22 rifle! That's just mean.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

thanks guys, for answering my condom question :0)

I figured it's good for glovey stuff--as for the lens, have you actually done it? I would think you'd need pretty strong sunlight to get some action.

If I rememeber right the first season show had off camera on-hand "survival experts" on location, so I'm assuming that they also did it this season and they are armed for bear.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

BillHoo said:


> Experience helps..... a lot!
> 
> But it isn't necessary.
> 
> ...


i know what you are saying bill ..BUT...i jsut like the hunter gal.and also dont forget she was the one to show them how to use the mag bar and get a fire going.before hand they were showing the guy that was just fumbling like a child trying to figure out the bar.

once again...you know you are going on a Tv show and you will be living in wilderness and doing stuff....the main one being needing fire ot cook,warmth and more.you would think that they would....ahhhhh...practice....or read a book...or ????.but heck no.....these poeple are so @$$&^*98 that they wont even go to a wal mart store or a outdoor store and at least read the back of packageing of a mag/ferrous bar and actually learn something about.....

now the question is this......just how smart could somebody actually be if they are not smart enough to do this???? see what i am saying??? no wonder the world is full of *&^$&**() people.

you know if i get interested in something i go read a book,search the internet,talk to a expert and atleast put some knowledge in my brain to give me a edge on waht i am doing or undertaking.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

OK, so one huge bashing point to me was when they got into camp no one started a fire and they didn't have a fire till sometime the next day. 

I would have been picking up twiggy tinder stuff along the way, and started a fire first thing in camp. Had some coffee(which they had). Or some of that spruce tip tea they make up there. THEN put 2-3 people on getting the tarp over the tent frame, and everyone else finds wood(well, I mean people would be finding wood while the fire/coffee gets going too).

I think these shows are a real interesting look at the average modern person our culture has produced, I mean, these groups hate and resist the thought of a strong capable leader(and directly vote them off), everyone is so democratically focused, WITHOUT the benefit of being individually capable. In other words a bunch of losers will "vote" on loser options and make loser decisions. We've truly fubared what democracy means in this country.

I agree with you elkhound!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> OK, so one huge bashing point to me was when they got into camp no one started a fire and they didn't have a fire till sometime the next day.
> 
> I would have been picking up twiggy tinder stuff along the way, and started a fire first thing in camp. Had some coffee(which they had). Or some of that spruce tip tea they make up there. THEN put 2-3 people on getting the tarp over the tent frame, and everyone else finds wood(well, I mean people would be finding wood while the fire/coffee gets going too).
> 
> ...



exactly.....i mean it seems most poeple jsut hate someone who is capable and willing to take charge and give orders...not shout orders but to deligate chores to be done.

also it seems most are afraid to say "yes" and "no". can you start a fire..its either yes or no....maybe dont cut it....lol

can you work with someone to spread tarp over pole frame..yes or no..??...all the maybes ned to go colect fire wood...roflmao

i mean i dont have a clue about some things and i am not afraid to admit it.i cant type or spell.but you can bet your bottom dollar in a situation i can deal and get'er done.the outcome wont be nice or politicaly correct or spelled correctly...but we would have fire.

wyld thing.....i bet they did'nt even know to look for a pitch stob and get some more "gasoline".i put a match to one at lunch break in the pouring rain once about the size of my arm and about 2 ft long.oh my goodness it was like a shoveing a road flare into 5 gallon bucket of gas.....roflmao....we all got warm fast...:banana02:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

elkhound said:


> .i cant type or spell.
> 
> wyld thing.....i bet they did'nt even know to look for a pitch stob and get some more "gasoline".i put a match to one at lunch break in the pouring rain once about the size of my arm and about 2 ft long.oh my goodness it was like a shoveing a road flare into 5 gallon bucket of gas.....roflmao....we all got warm fast...:banana02:


haha, fun with fire :buds:

see, I got think outside the box skillz, you can't spell and I can understand you perfectly :sing:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

just a heads up for the TV show tonight...maybe we can bash'em and make fun of them...or give a atta boy or girl if need be.


last week show....i give a thumbs up for the oriental gal for being super tough and doing a bang up job on cooking.she has got what it takes....or sems to...lets see if she still got it this week.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thank you for reminding me. I do like watching that show, and the Oriental young lady was a person that seems to adapt and make do.

Angie


----------



## tinda (Jun 11, 2005)

O.K., for the rest of us,WHAT channel?
WHAT time??

looked for it last week & never did find it.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

tinda said:


> O.K., for the rest of us,WHAT channel?
> WHAT time??
> 
> looked for it last week & never did find it.


Discovery...on at 10 p.m.(EST)


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

The same time here on the west coast - 10 pm P.D.T. on the Discovery channel.. Gotta have satellite or cable to watch it.

It will be interesting to see how the group's dynamics work out, on this week's episode.....


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Too late for me, I have to go to bed at 8pm  Maybe they will have reruns this summer? It sounds REALLY good!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really like that little stove in the cabin, but the cabin sure looks airey - seems that they are addressing that issue.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> I really like that little stove in the cabin, but the cabin sure looks airey - seems that they are addressing that issue.


yep nice little stove for sure.....their food got away...ughhh.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yeah! 2 birds


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Angie..i heard one of them say somehting about a 22lr..i think this gun is like the gun ernie just bought but a different manufacturer.this is jsut more proof of the value of the little combo gun.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

They were mentioning that it was a combo gun. I think 44 on top and 22 below?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> They were mentioning that it was a combo gun. I think 44 on top and 22 below?



its a 410 over a 22lr....it should be a Bakiel...russian made gun....at least i think it is.they are the only maker i know of who makes a combo gun like this.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

good episode....i like this better than Survivor Show...no BS vote off just people getting down with what they can or can not do.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I do like to see them working together and becoming a group that falls into jobs that need doing.

Next week sounds difficult.

Angie


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I dont watch TV but would love to see this show..


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Here is a link to their supply list from the first ep
http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/out-of-the-wild/supply-list.html

now I remember on the last episode they had a few new supplies to choose--a bottle of booze(whiskey?), what looked to be like 3# or so of black beans, some honey.

they left behind their big dutch oven and took smaller lighter pots(I would have kept them all--it's dang hard to feed a bunch of people without a big pot!)

at this cabin the comment was made there were blueberries "everywhere"

if anybody out there knows what kind of ecosystem they are traveling through(tundra? there are occasional willows and spruce?) please speak up so I can look up what kind of plants they can be foraging? what about lichen? I'd be snipping that up and throwing it in the stew--it doesn' taste like anything, and has vit c(no scurvy!)

I'll just betcha they are all dehydrated, not drinking near enough. I'd have a coffee pot going 24/7 (they did have coffee) and be pushing hot water/tea/broth--getting hot stuff in the gut does wonders!

I would have been picking blueberries 24/7(geez, you can sit on your butt and do that)--blueberry syrup, blueberry pancakes, blueberry cobbler, blueberry pie(ha with porky fat ), blueberry tea...get my drift?

Also would have roped everyone together in the white out. Remember Pa Ingalls following the rope to the barn 

I've heard you can sub baking powder with a little wood ash...I would have tried that.

Asian cookie girl needs to brown the meat first then stew it, then she wouldn't have a puke colored stew, it would taste better too. Thicken it with a little flour so it's gravyish...there's gotta be roots/rhizomes to throw in the stew pot too, can you tell this foraging snobbery is bugging me!  they were turning their noses up at blueberries as not worth the effort, you can sit on your butt in the cabin or you can sit on your butt picking blueberries.

I don't understand why they're moaning about no protein when they HAVE a sack of freakin beans! (they make no mention of eating it neither)

make some dal and chapatis, refried beans and tortillas...

one last thing--I thought you're supposed to hunt at dawn/dusk, no wonder they're not getting much, they go hunting at lunch time! 

and one more last thing, I'd love to see an outline or text of their survival training.

at least no one has died or contracted dysentery yet! and the remaining people seem to get along well


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I was wondering about their potable water supply and giardia..... Nothing like the runs to bring a person down!!

I noticed that they can start a fire rather quickly now, compared to their feeble efforts on the 1st episode!

The group can read a topographic map, and know how to use a compass!! At least they have found their marked on the map shelter locations so far..

There were Caribou in a few of the background shots, so why aren't they trying to get a larger mammal with their survival rifle. Were they issued a large amount of ammunition (50 or more rounds), and any .410 slugs??? If they have to shoot a bear with a .22LR or .410 bird shot, and there will be one irate bear for them to deal with!! I caught the comment about the group making noise, and having to watch out for bears while hiking...


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

yeah I was wondering about their gun...they talk about wanting to shoot a moose, but they couldn't knock it down with what they've got. Unless they made some incredibly lucky ninja shot that severed the spinal cord paralyzing the moose so they could walk up to it and bash its brains in with a rock...

Or maybe it would be "death by a 1000 bullets". Chuck Norris doesn't need a gun, he just throws bullets.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

and another thing, they were moaning about cutting firewood to size for the stove--I would have had an outdoor fire(unless it was torrential rain, I never noticed any...). I could cook all day in that big DUTCH OVEN they left behind:flame:, be boiling water for water and hot drinks and washing up, and more people could warm up. You can burn logs down to size in the fire to use in the woodstove at night, in fact just build a hot fire in the stove while you're getting into bed, then let it go out. (yes I've slept in below freezing temps in a tent). If you made a big enough fire outdoors from the day before, you probably have coals to make it easy getting it going the next morning. Anyways, I've done this camping for a week in similar temps so I know they could do it for two days.

Oh yeah and you could totally dry out more stuff by an outdoor fire too, be drying wet wood, etc.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

just heads up ...tonight at 10pm EST


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the reminder elkhound.

I enjoy our (the forum) watching it together and seeing what we think good, and what we think "do they have their heads on straight".

Angie


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i like being bad..errrrr...makin fun...errrr...bash'em around a bit...lol...i will give credit to them last week.they all done real well mostly.hope they all do well again !!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

we could always make a drinking game for every time they say "I'm starving!":buds:


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Is this online somewhere? We canceled satellite tv.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I don't think it shows at the same time.

Go to Discovery Channel website and look for it there.

Angie


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

oh my goodness...we got tears.... what a bummer of a place but its better than nothing....plus....they only went 6 miles.....thats not that far.looks like some mental break down....come on people...hang in there ....you are on a adventure of a lifetime.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

so Big Dan is leaving. He could carry a lot of items that they needed.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i hate to see folks quit like that......those snares they set were horrible looking.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

man oh man...angie they are falling apart now it seems.they got to pull it together and get some of those birds.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Do they actually win anything for completeing this journey? What is their insentive to keep going?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

They get to say they did it.

No Million $, no voting them off, etc. Just proving they can make it.

And I'd have used that gun and had some food. 

Angie


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

okay, there's some stuff that is driving me nuts about this show...

like the bear issue. While they're hiking they're yelping and hollering so the bears will skedaddle. Yet while they are in camp THEY ARE EATING IN THEIR SLEEPING BAGS!!!!! when you are in bear country you cook and eat away from your sleeping area/tent, store your food away from camp, change your clothes when you get in bed, they are doing none of this. At this they were given a bigger gun, the other bird gun would only tick off a bear, which leads me to believe they have bodyguards against bear(well that's a liability doh no brainer--but geez at least demonstrate proper bear protocol so the rest of us dont become Timothy Tredwells), and the bears are fat and dopey and going to sleep and not really much of an issue(probably why they chose this time of year). 

I have all sorts of ideas about how to keep warm, like putting rocks by the fire to warm up, them put them in the feet of the sleeping bags, or stuff grass between two tarp layers to cover the shelter, as well as UNDERNEATH the sleepers to keep from sucking up the cold from the ground. I see there's a little fireplace in the shelter, it's probably VERY ineffiecient and sucking the warmth right out of there, but they probably did that for liability, dont' want them to catch fire in their sleep. THey are using their foam pads for pillows--they need to go underneath them to insulate! arrrrrgh! They probably could have made a snug cocoon with the fuselage(I could have )

ANd what in the world is making their packs weigh 70 pounds now? They have virtually no food(a lot of % of weight in a usual trip), they basically have one set of clothes(which they are wearing), the bear can is obviously dead weight since they eat in their beds...I did see an ammo can used for a tinder box that they finally moved the tinder just now to a ziplock bag. There goes 5 pounds I guess. 

AHHHHHHH I have so many questions! 

ANd they're still going hunting in the middle of the day, at least one guy got up and went out early morning finally.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

wyld thing - good questions

And I want to know about the bathroom using arrangements. I understand going behind a bush when there are bushes, and what are they doing when they stop for 3 or 4 days. And I wonder how it is if you have to be occupied with your britches down for a bit in that cold, etc. Of course, not eating much, there may not be much body waste to have to worry about.

And since this comes up around here many times, what of TP? and if TP? who is cleaning up the trash aspect? I don't see them making no footprint type of clean up and break camp - but then the camp is rather clean when they left (except for those things that do not get carried forward).

Angie


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Here again is the supply list, they have ditched the wash basin, dutch oven, snow shovel, and I haven't seen the trapper tent for a few shows. It doesn't say how many ammo boxes, maybe that's the weight. And I'm pretty sure the toilet paper is gone...


Yukon Pack Contents:

Sleeping bag 
Bed roll 
Dry bag (incl. three pairs of socks) 
1 extra pair of shoes 
Gloves 
Hat 
1 extra jacket 
Whistle 
1 can of bear spray 
Compass 
Leather âneedleâ 
Rope for Yukon Pack 
Shoulder straps 
1 personal item (participantâs choice) 
GPS locator 

In addition to the essential items above, the participants were allowed to take with them anything they wanted from a large pile of items found at their drop-off location. Spoiler Alert: They chose to take everything, including the ukulele! 

Items at Drop-Off Location: 

Large wash tub/basin 
4 small animal pelts 
Trapper tent (weighing 45 lbs) 
Rusted machete 
Large iron kettle 
Rusted axe head 
Basic first aid kit 
Large swede saw 
1 pair of crampons 
2 classic survival manuals 
Old trapper coffee pot 
Small canister coffee 
Large sack of flour 
Old used snowshoes 
Binoculars (1 lens broken) 
Condoms 
Tin types 
Large ammo cases 
1 bear keg 
1 ukulele 
1 roll of plastic-wrapped toilet paper 
25â of hemp rope 
Hatchet 
Menâs watch 
Snow shovel 
1 gallon plastic bag 
Gun (.22 rifle) 
Water purifiers 
Small camping knife 
Wind-up lantern 
2 unlabeled cans of food


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - there are not flannel clothes with buckets of soaking water hanging around out there. I don't see large leaves and such - 

S0-0--0-0-0-0----


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

nature's bidet  plenty of streams out there... and it's not like they're getting plenty of fiber either

I'm thinking the three girls will tough it out IF they don't freak out after the last man cries uncle(leaving them man-less, I'm seeing this being an issue). The one guy is doomed complaining abut his back, the other might be carted off in a straightjacket(the ptarmigan voices are mocking him...)

just like the Donner party...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/out-of-the-wild/bios.html

It's interesting to read the backgrounds, strengths and weaknesses of the whole group of 9.
Some of them do sound rather suited to this type of adventure.

Angie


----------



## scatyb (Jan 20, 2009)

I couldn't believe they weren't scalding any of that. They shoot some birds and just start plucking? I guess it works.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i read the backgrounds Angie....most had somehting aobut outdoors and such...well bull crap on that....well maybe out on the back 40 acres putting around hutning.i dont see much in the way of ever have spent any time in the real wilds.

wyld thang....yes ot the bear thing of food and eating and such. hang the food at night and eat away from sleeping area.you see all the birds fly away and they stood there with the 45-70 rifle.just more examples of a true survival gun needing to be a combo gun or a shotgun.now if i was out where there was lots of big brown bear on the coast then a big rifle would be my choice.i have spetn several nights making love to my .375 H&H rifle and a Ithaca pump shotgun...roflmao....they made great lovers in the dark of the night.

when those birds got up and flew...well you watch where they land and you go to them .i have done this while pheasant hunting.pursue them till you get them.......lol

some of this they are just playing it up on a few weekness of the individuals for a show too.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

In watching last night, firing the .45-70 at a ptarmigan and it flies away. The women hunting with the shotgun/ .22LR combo (the narrator commented on their lack of their hunting skills), and poorly set snares for the beavers.. Then about 1/2 way thru the program, the policeman Dan summons the helicopter. Thus leaving his 60+ pound pack to be devided amongst the rest of the group..

What I want to know is, when are they gonna club the camera crew for their stash of slim jims, M.R.E.'s, and pop tarts?? Who do you think has been filming them all this time?? It sure ain't a friendly Brown Bear!!!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

ANd another thing, achy back guy coud've made some willow bark tea to help the pain, in fact they all could be sucking down the willow bark tea to ease the aches n pains of moving 24/7


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I just discoverd that from now (6pm until 10pm) back to back all the episodes that have been run so far.

They are just ending the 1st one where the older lady leaves.

This is an opportunity to see it if you've missed some of it.

Angie


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I've caught about four episodes and have found it really interesting! I've set my DVR to record all episodes so maybe I'll get to see them all


----------



## tinda (Jun 11, 2005)

:flame: The program is not available on Discovery channel in Canada!!I think it is because of the laws about Canadian content or something.
Does anyone know if it is available on DVD?

Oh! Canada.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It's on day 16 of about 30, so I don't know if there is a DVD yet.

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/alaska/alaska-week.html

The above would be the site to keep checking for videos/DVDs

Angie


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I was watching the reruns last night, and seeing the moaning and groaning of the "big" man cop--lightheadedness, fainting, no energy, general malaise--and it's like he's more in withdrawal/detox from his former diet? Rather than "shutting down" from malnutrition(the others aren't having the same level of feeling bad), he's getting over his body's addiction to caffeine, sugars. Switching over from easy fuel of carbs to the more complex protein based. I bet if he stuck it out a few more days he would have felt better. 

I just find it hard to believe someone who is in pretty good shape, young, etc like the cop kid is "malnourished" in two weeks.

I like reading books about people in the wilderness, and they're eating either feast or famine--surely they never get the amount of calories they "should" have right when they need them. THey go all day on a chocolate bar and spruce tea...

BTW< I've seen it commented in a few books dealing with people who exert themselves under harsh conditions (African Bushmen, ALaska sledders--historical people, not modern day athletes) that during the day they eat very little, a few small snacks, and eat the bulk of their food at night before going to bed, their reasoning is that the body can focus solely on digesting and get the most out of the food, "more" is stored and it's not burned up right away.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Good series, seems more realistic than a lot of the "Survivor" stuff, thats on.
What do y'all think of the "Yukon" packs?
Did they show them packing it from the first? or just snippets.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow,

I've only been able to download the first two shows, but I like it!

Kinda interesting in that the most experienced seemed to get the most impatient with the less experienced and were the first to go. 

SC


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

One question that I have is 

"Is sharing all the food equally the right thing to do?".

The reason I thought of this was:

Men typically burn more calories than women.
The men seemed to take on the more physical chores.
The men carried the heaviest packs.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

They still seem woefully underprepared and lack some common sense. I am watching the episode where their shelter is the airplane and I keep wondering if there is a more sensible way of them keeping warm at night? Would it be feasible for them to build fires at both ends of the shelter? They could all spend an hour or so gathering wood for the fires everyday. What about spreading the mats and opening a couple of the sleeping bags to lay on and then then everyone getting under the remaining bags together? It just seems staying within their individual sleeping bags isn't very efficient at keeping them warm.

I don't know..I never been in that position with the lack of food and constant draining cold but it seems they could be doing something different.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I never thought of Dan detoxing, could be...but wouldn't it have happened much sooner? 
If I were in that situation with my husband for instance I would definitely let him eat more as he has more muscle to feed especially if he is hauling more.
I just started watching this show and I love it. I'm learning.... It sure shows CBS Survivor to not be about survival. Is this the first year it has been on?


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I'll be mean and say I think most of Dan's problem is that he's a whiner, which exacerbates any symptom and makes it more worse(we all know those people, eh?) The other two guys are not that much smaller than him and they keep on truckin. 

I've camped in cold like that and something that really helps is to keep a pot of water on the fire and drink your water(lots) hot--you can make tea, coffee, broth. It warms you up fast. It's hard with the editing--but when I see them drinking it's out of water bottles with half frozen water(which they could have kept in or under their bags at night BTW). Drinking cold water or snow(saw that happen too) is great for cooling you down...and a great way to burn extra calories warming you back up(speaking of tea, I'm just sucking down the Stash english breakfast tea, that stuff is gooood!)

It's kinda interesting watching this as seeing what the modern educational system has produced: young adults who strive to keep everything equal--food portions (regardless of caloric need according to body size and work), everyone gets to shoot the gun(though one person may be the best at it), rotating chores(haha, say hello to socialism on the whole equality thing right?)--a lack of basic understanding of physiology(how the body uses protein, carbs, etc how to conserve energy), or physics how to place a fire to keep warm, how to use layers to keep warm, a small pace is easier to heat than a large one--a lack of observational skills to learn how to hunt better through using animal habits to your advantage--just a basic lack of thinking outside the box and relying waaaaaay too much on what teacher says(and then trying to foggily remember what they said because they weren't paying that much attention because the information isn't that relevant to "real life") instead of Macguyvering on a base of basic knowledge/common sense--as well as a really low whiner threshold when things get hard.

That said the asian girl has good raw material, she woke up really sick in the first few days, along a hiking portion, and kept on going. She cuts up animals without barfing, she's perky about cooking up and serving freaky little rodents like it's prime rib and has a strong will to DECIDE to keep on going(do or do not there is no try). So she's doing good!!!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

and another thing...there is a sorry lack of a sense of humor, all the outdoor farts I know have a killer wit and laugh a lot. Even when(especially when) someone has an unfortunate event.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

wyld thang,
I like the Asian girl as well as the bus driver lady! I find it kinda funny that the one with the most potential is a lawyer, of all things! lol And, I wondered about the sense of humour stuff too! I thought maybe I was just a weirdo but I wondered why they weren't trying to keep their spirits up just a little more. I think part of it may have to do with the fact that they KNOW they can leave at any time AND if you notice the small print when it starts, they have "experts" waiting in case they run into trouble. I think that colors their attitudes more than anything. Probably more realistic than Survivor but not as realistic as Survivorman..where he does his own camera work and doesn't have a camera crew following him around.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Just a reminder since some of us really enjoy applauding or shaking our heads in dismay over the Alaskan Wilderness Survival show. They're down to 5 folks.

Comes on Discovery Channel - about 9 CDT. (I think).

Angie


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

I wish!!! 10PM is just too late to stay up. 
We get up at 5AM to milk the girls. So 9PM is bed time.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

it's on at 7 and 10 out here in Pacific time


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

fun ,fun,fun for us sicko's on a tuesday night...roflmao....the oriental gal is a toguh cookie mentally and physically....rock on gal !!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm waiting, first to see who's going to be the 3 in the "Dancing with the Stars" final. One of the ones I want is already there, I'm hoping for the other one.

Then "our" show.

Angie


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

by the way....i seen a commercial for this show and i seen a boot.it looks like they are wearing Muckboots .the black model is the artic model.if so...i ahve a couple of pair of these boots and they are outsatnding boots.they are warm,water proof and super comfortable. in total i have 4 pair of boots and shoes made by Muckboot comapany and they all have been more than worht the price they cost.....sorry my mind was wandering some....lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> I'm waiting, first to see who's going to be the 3 in the "Dancing with the Stars" final. One of the ones I want is already there, I'm hoping for the other one.
> 
> Then "our" show.
> 
> Angie


you need spanking ....filling your head with that garbage.....roflmao


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ah, I have a 6 year ballet/character dancing background (10-16) and then 2 years exhibition type square dancing (after divorce) - then since 1989 involved in Ice Skating, especially a daughter with a national Ice Dancing medal (remember when Nancy got whacked - daughter competited in that rink the day before). And Now I do back stage and costume co-ordinator for the local ice club show - so - that stuff is in my back ground!

Here they are and Dan is leaving.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This new cabin looks like the Alaskan Ritz!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

the cabin rocks.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looks like a nice home to me


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i stayed in several cabins like this in alaska.one even had propane hot water .


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Look at the person present that was just gifted to them!

Guess the show doesn't want dead volunteers.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

a can of spam a thing of lentils and a master guide.what a great chance ot get to do some hunting with a guide and get some food.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

darn on the bear hunting - but seems that this is only part of their time at the best cabin so far.

Looking forward to next week's show.

Angie


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

We get a kick out this show up here. I am personally amazed at how unprepared these people are when they start; I mean they volunteer for the show and presumably would do a little "prepping" even if by reading a book or two.

My wife is hooked on the Deadliest Catch and the Alaskan Experience is on right after...but we are a few hours behind you so it doesnt come on here for another hour. I need to stop reading this thread before it comes on!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

salmonslayer - good to hear an Alaskan viewpoint on this show.

After the you see the show, come back and tell what you think of the cabin.

Angie


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Yay! we get to see Billy, someone who's comfortable in the bush! Did ya notice how relaxed he seemed? Not bracing against the cold, not walking stiff and jerky on the never-been-paved land...ha! notice he's got two walking sticks! Go Billy! GO Billy!

I wanted to recommend an awesome book I read "Where the Sea Breaks Its Back" by Corey FOrd. It's an account of an expedition in 1740(!) of Captain Bering(um, "Bering" Sea anyone??) with Georg Stellar, a naturalist who journaled the journey and had fun discovering ALaskan species n stuff(he catalogued all sort of stuff over the PNW). THey sailed from Russia, with only a vague rumor notion that something like Alaska was out there, and of course barely made it to land. It's an amazing tale of survival that blows this show out of the universe, totally recommend it!

One element of the Stellar story was the crew suffereing from scurvy, they could scrape enough together to eat(they were stranded for like a year while they had to fix their boat!), but the scurvy was the worst. Stellar recommended eating lichen to cure the scurvy(which he did himself). The crew said he was nuts and only ate it after he didn't get scurvy(doh! that attitude spans eons!) So lichen has VitaminC....

WHich these guys can be eating lichen(a symbiotic partership between fungus and algae, both full of vitamins!) which would help with their sickness issues. Gah! and the freakin bears are FATTENING up on blueberries--yah think if blueberries can put fat on a 600 pound bear they could fatten up a 150 pound human? huh? huh? (not to mention if there are ENOUGH blueberries out there to fatten up a buncha bears...you do the math!)

Oh yeah, and lets leave behind the extra foam pad which can be used for insulation, a pillow, more padding, giving form and support to teh yukon pack etc, because it's um, "extra" and weighs a few ounces???? (I have one and they weigh NOTHING) maybe it was they wouldn't fight over it?

And they "do" have flour and beans so they're not exactly starving--I'm betting they dont' know how to cook those beans and aren't eating them much(probably why they got lentils as their new rations...)

And when you take a shower outside like that WARM THE WATER ON THE STOVE FIRST!!!! (they didn't cuz the water wasn't steaming) really, it's not so bad if you have hot water (ahhhhhhhhhh!)

Asian girl getting bored and impatient on the bear hunt knocked her down a notch 

Also thought it was funny how Billy was NOT wearing every stitch of clothing he had against the :extreme: alaska cold


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

Although I think the project is interesting, I liked the one they had a few years ago or maybe it was last year, time has no meaning here. The project consisted of several teams, each team had to find their shelter and put up enough food and firewood to survive the winter, one team was a family living in a tent they were trying to catch enough salmon to see them through the winter. They caught like six, they canned them but then were skeptical of their methods and tossed them. One team went out with a guide and shot a mountain goat. I never did get to see the whole series, based on what I did see they all died, slow and miserable.

I think I liked PBS's "Frontier House" a little better but I would of liked to have seen them stick it out through the winter.

I went through a little phase where I read all the fur trapper, Oregon trail, frontier exploration and arctic survival books and journals I could lay my hands on. What those people went through both physically and mentally just for day to day survival is humbling.

Edited to add: Keep in mind that if you are from southern California or Florida temperatures below forty degrees will kill you instantly. I've chopped holes in frozen lakes to wash my hair, but that's sort of a growing up in Montana thing.


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

Okay here I go again 

"We should hike around the mountain."
"No we will get lost."
"Wow, this is really hard, we should have hiked around the mountain."
"Yes I know, I said we should hike around the mountain."
"No you didn't"
"Yes I did, I said it twice."
"Well you should have said it louder so we could all hear you"
"Wow she sure is mad"

"We are starving we should look for some food"
"I think we should get to our shelter first"
"Well we should look for food along the way"
"I don't think we should go out of our way to find some food" 

So I guess they will only stop if some food flies right into their mouth. Entertaining to say the least. Group dynamics from all walks of life.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

If I rememebr right on Canada's Pioneer Quest (where they duke it out for a year) the couples were successful. Of course they started out with good people. But a year is quite a long time, it was really cool to see relationships develop and disagreements/personality conflicts worked through. At the end the people hated to leave and had a hard time on reentry.

Same thing with the BBC Castaway series, a year on a Scottish island. Interesting how that YEAR really changes people even the reluctant ones--makes you wonder how the world would be if everyone went on a such a vision quest!

The temps have been ranging during the day about 16-40, at night I think the lowest I saw was 8 but mostly the teens and 20s. It warms up pretty good the lower they go.

I know I *shouldn't* laugh at cold Californians. :bash:


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

They should just leave them on these shows for a real "survivor" show.I've watched frontier house,alaska experiement (last year) No outside assistance would make for better t.v. all these whackjobs would crack so fast.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

This show is a lot different than last year. They have a nice shelter and they seem to be set up pretty good to me so there is no reason they are cold and miserable in that cabin. Being in that environment takes acclimation and at first it can be intimidating because you feel like you can never get warm and the utter isolation and vastness of the area gets to you if your not used to it. You burn a lot of calories in the cold (my extra padding comes in handy!) and the lack of humor and lethargy mentioned earlier is pretty common in these situations because you tend to retreat into your own world of misery; especially if you know that your not going to be particularly warm anytime soon. 

A lot of it is psychological because its such a different environment. I was stationed in Missouri before I came here and the first winter I was wondering what I had gotten myself into. Now I actually enjoy the winters and cold and look at the weather they are experiencing as good hunting and recreation weather. Wyld Thang brought up some good points about some of their food options but its not as plentiful as it may appear. There will be some desicated berries and plenty if lichen to be found even in the winter if they are not burried in the snow but they arent abundant that time of year and you have to know where to look.

It is interesting because they seem to pick people for the show who all have various issues and I guess the lack of mutual support and cooperation surprizes me. And as others have pointed out, they have experts and cameramen around all the time so they know they arent going to perish.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

here ya go foraging junkies!

http://pubs.aina.ucalgary.ca/arctic/Arctic6-1-15.pdf great stuff!!!

http://ruralalaskan.blogspot.com/2007/11/edible-plants-negaasget.html 

http://ruralalaskan.blogspot.com/2008/05/tundra-vegetables.html

http://adventure.howstuffworks.com/alaska-food2.htm

I know I'm being harsh on them being cold and morose and nursing their misery. But just saying in my experience the people who "survive" and are good eggs in a bad situation are the ones who have a sense of humor, kwim?

yall probably can tell I would have loved to have done this....I;m sucha geek

I want more Billy!

I should probably add a disclaimer that before I went I would thoroughly research the local edible plants and in the training session pump the teachers to reinforce knowledge and more tidbits. I wouldn't just go out there grazing willy nilly.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> here ya go foraging junkies!
> 
> http://pubs.aina.ucalgary.ca/arctic/Arctic6-1-15.pdf great stuff!!!
> 
> ...


well since you brought it up...lets be harsh...roflmao......bill the guide rocks....i would ahve stayed till dark everyday and told him ot be back before daylight the next day.....lol...a free alaskan guide...woooot...woootttt.....they gave up to easy on the bear.

what about when they came back and the folks in cabin were sittting in the sleeping bags around the fire...whats up with that???? fire that stove with more wood to amke it hotter....but i guess they were to lazy to get more wood or something.

and....the fishing they done...they had a boat..and was putting out jug lines...and they had a fishing pole in camp....hell fire and ----ation....use it to catch fish...those grayling would ahve been awesome.i use to walk down tot he coat form my alaskan apartemnt and catch my dinner about every night.dolly varden were easy to catch and it didnt take long to catch super and walk back home.rolled up in tin foil with lemon pepper and butter.

and.....they have to survival manuals and i am yet to see them look anything up in them.

and.....lol...sorry my bad.....like you said wyld thang...they should be boiling up warm broth to keep them warm and hydrated.i think they are suffering dehydration ..or at least some.the guy who took second shower still was a bit rolly in the belly....not fat...but a bit pudgy...or it looked it to me...he has a long wayt ot go before he dies of starvation.when i lived out like that i lost weight...but i was but i drank gallons of fluids...if i odnt drink all the time i have bad leg cramps....and i am a cry baby....roflmao.

and....the shower....well i have bathed in the alaskan ocean..was it cold...yes but i believe in being clean as possible when sweating alot and hikeing around.took bathes in creeks too.its not that big of a deal.took a bath in Quebec once in a lake that was partially frozen over in spring time.it truned me bright red....BUT...it made me feel better and i slept better and was more refreshed the next day to ahve a better go att he woods we was hutning in.made me want to rock on.....clean body and fresh underwaer/panties makes you feel better.dirty clothes are ok but not undergarments.....:goodjob::bouncy:

ok i am done....next preacher up...wyld thang

angie,wyld thang and me would rock that show out.i would have left most of the junk they are carrying .


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

I like the show, but upon reflection and reading the comments here, I am disappointed(?). A lot of good points have been made here. I just finished watching the 3rd show, where the cop fainted. Everyone was real concerned, mostly because he carried the most. NO ONE took smaller portions to try and give more to him so he would recover and they wouldn't have to worry about carrying all the weight he was. It seemed enormously selfish and counter productive. This big guy is hauling all this weight. He is obviously burning more calories than the women half his size. Now I'm as chivalrous as the next guy, but in survival you HAVE to use common sense or you die. 
http://homesteadingtoday.com/images/smilies/baby04.gif
:baby04:
Also, a lot of whining about no food. Why aren't they hunting EVERY minute???


I guess they all figure they can and will be rescued, so real survival mentality just doesn't come up or apply. If there future were a little more uncertain, I wonder how this would work out....

SC


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

aw, come on, you have to be fair and equal right? 

when they were trekking and arguing about whether to hunt along the way, I would have thought let the best hunter carry(carry the gun I mean) and divide up his pack among the rest(or he can carry his sleeping bag and pad and personal stuff--that's what 15 pounds?) and he/she can skip about along the way and bag something. 

elkhound--u r so funny! K, now I been thnking of how to make a sweat lodge/sauna with what they had, wouldn't that feel awesome to get all hot and go jump in the lake? or roll in the snow. and go back in the hot, then run out again into the lake, etc

also totally agree with you about underwear  

I bet their sleeping bags are getting nasty--they need to hang those up and let them air out every day, if you sit around in them and keep them all waddy they never dry out and start staying damp and lose their loft quicker. that goes for their coats and stuff too. You probably dont' want to know this, but when I'm out camping(ha ha and not showering...) I always wash off/rinse off what I can before bed(like elkhound says) you dont' get the dirt in your sleeping bag(yuck!), and it just feels good arrrgh! 

It seems like I read somewhere you can use wood ash as a substitute for baking soda? ALso saw in a pioneer book they used to use ash to brush their teeth! rinse n spit real fast!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

IHere ya go, googled up a ref from Wikipedia

In older times, when chemically manufactured baking soda was not available, ash water was used instead, especially in confectionery. Wood ash is also weakly alkaline. To prepare ash water, one used a fistful of ash from the fireplace in a big pot of water. Ash from solid woods, such as the olive tree, is preferred, whereas resinous woods, like pine, cannot be used. The ash water is given a boil, then left overnight to settle. The water is then filtered through a cloth and is ready to use. Many traditional recipes call for ash water instead of baking soda, because of some unique qualities: for example, ash water dripped on hot vegetable oils congeals into a gel-like mixture.

There ya go! Pancakes and biscuits!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

with blueberry syrup!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

> angie,wyld thang and me would rock that show out.i would have left most of the junk they are carrying .


Now this is a show I'd be sure to watch!!!!

Keep the comments coming. I'm learning and laughing. I can imagine some of you taking this on and thriving.

Angie


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm thinking that they could take some of that flour, put it in a jar with enough water to make it a milkshake like constancy and wait for some airborne wild yeast to turn it into a sponge or sourdough starter. While I was waiting for my starter to fire up I'd just make flat bread. I'd also be soaking my beans in a bag or jar while I was hiking so the cook faster at the end of the day. Tough beans are pretty hard on the stomach, pretty hard on the tent mates nose too.

I wondered myself why the didn't send a person or pair out to hunt along the way. I wondered too why they didn't toss lines in that lake the moment they arrived. 

In some ways I think the people on this program must have been selected not so much for their promising outdoor skills but more on their personality types. Like the show "Survivor" they don't want survivors, they want conflicting personalities and drama that's what sells a program.

Now just to be clear, I'm not saying the experiment is completely weak and without merit, it is interesting to see their group dynamics and problem solving skills develop. I just wish they would learn to communicate better, and learn how to delegate tasks. 

Maybe Shackletons experience with the Endurance, should be required reading for everybody. "Well our ship has been trapped and crushed by ice so we are stuck here in Antarctica. We have two choices, we can sit here and cry about it until we freeze to death, or we can buck up and survive and figure a way out of this pickle, what'll it be lads?" And they did.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I have a book that explains how to do the sourdough starter thing using wild yeast on Oregon Grape--I was wondering if the same could be done with the blueberries. I'll go find that info and report back.

Re cooking the beans, the outdoor temp is cold enough they could cook up enough beans to keep leftovers to heat up at the end of the hike. But soaking them is def a help.

An easy way to cook the beans really well(if they hadn't dumped their dutch oven:bash is dig a hole, make a fire in it to a good bed of coals, set the dutchoven in there with the beans and stuff, then cover it up with dirt and more coals and let it stew all day(or to the next day). No stove tending, you can go hunt while the beans are cooking. You could even sit on top and warm your butt a la Jeremiah Johnson(now that is a total, um, "porn" movie for me! sorry)

I guess what gets me is that I've had wonderful experiences with friends in the outdoors, people who weren't neccessarily uber-Survivorman but they were capable and comfortable in the cold and dark and wet, lots of laughter and good times. It really makes me think that back in the days of Bering and Shackleton, when life was both precious and cheap, that there was a deeper quality of life our modern society has no clue about. Which is so sad--these ordinary people survivor shows dont' get anywhere near that, and with the right people it could be very enlightening.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> IHere ya go, googled up a ref from Wikipedia
> 
> In older times, when chemically manufactured baking soda was not available, ash water was used instead, especially in confectionery. Wood ash is also weakly alkaline. To prepare ash water, one used a fistful of ash from the fireplace in a big pot of water. Ash from solid woods, such as the olive tree, is preferred, whereas resinous woods, like pine, cannot be used. The ash water is given a boil, then left overnight to settle. The water is then filtered through a cloth and is ready to use. Many traditional recipes call for ash water instead of baking soda, because of some unique qualities: for example, ash water dripped on hot vegetable oils congeals into a gel-like mixture.
> 
> There ya go! Pancakes and biscuits!


isnt this what they call ash cakes?????????????/


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> I have a book that explains how to do the sourdough starter thing using wild yeast on Oregon Grape--I was wondering if the same could be done with the blueberries. I'll go find that info and report back.
> 
> Re cooking the beans, the outdoor temp is cold enough they could cook up enough beans to keep leftovers to heat up at the end of the hike. But soaking them is def a help.
> 
> ...


i am wondering about the beans...do you think they dont know to soak them???they do have a few items and i think the making of the dumplings is a good idea and use of the flour.

the comments by the guy about the type of food...disgusting or somehting...aaaaaa.....grouse...theya re not disgusting.....mostly they are eating noraml foods..mostly.its there minds that wont let them be at ease with what is.

sweat lodge...i built one from a few extra 2x4 and a tarp in alaska.put the 2x4's up like a teepee and covered it with old vlue tarp.dug a hole in the center and fired my rocks outside and then suffled them inot the hole.jumped in and sweated my grits off.also used some salt water form the ocean to create the steam...now that was awesome stream....fixed the sinusis right up.adapt and overcome.

Shackleton rocked !!! ...that guy and crew had balls and a lots of backbone...:goodjob::bouncy:..plus they filmed alot oftheir journey.they made a movie about ti useing his old footage.i ahve never seen it but hope to or maybe even buy a copy of it .

if we all wanted a bath...well fire that stove up red hot and let he girls do a bath inside while the guys go jump in the lake.this way the girls could be all done and the guys could run back ot cabin to get warm and everybody could sit around and feel clean and eat supper together and be as one.....lol

when being around such folks in past i fianlly jsut had to take care of myself in the wilds until they got tired of suffering and asked for my assistance or help.they just had to learn a bit before hand.also i ahve the ability to jsut suffer and be ok with it.....you dont work in the coastal woods if you cant man up because of the amount of rain.

but i like the show and they have done ok for the most part.better than most on 'survivior' show.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

here's the how to for wild yeast--the article says(it's an old Mother Earth News book) get a handful of Oregon Grape, or juniper berries, or aspen bark, put in a clean quart jar with 2 cups flour and 2 cups good water(no chlorinated water, ha) put in a warm place(or warm enough). In about two days it should start bubbling, take out berries/bark or it will get funky.

You can get drunk on the hooch that will form on top--wouldn't that make for great tv!

Elkhound--I have another book of pioneer recipes, for Ash cakes it says
2 cups cornmeal, 1 c buttermilk, 3/4 t soda, 1/3 butter, 1 t salt, mix up, brush off the hearth or a flat rock in the fire pit, drop batter down, when there's a crust put hot ash and then coals on top, bake about 15-20 mintues till done.

Hoe cake you bake on a hot hoe over the fire (I imagine a shovel would work--I did have a thought that snow shovel they carried for awhile would make a nice griddle...)


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> also totally agree with you about underwear



fresh undies for us...roflmao...:bouncy::goodjob:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> here's the how to for wild yeast--the article says(it's an old Mother Earth News book) get a handful of Oregon Grape, or juniper berries, or aspen bark, put in a clean quart jar with 2 cups flour and 2 cups good water(no chlorinated water, ha) put in a warm place(or warm enough). In about two days it should start bubbling, take out berries/bark or it will get funky.
> 
> You can get drunk on the hooch that will form on top--wouldn't that make for great tv!
> 
> ...



also to get a starte you can boil up taters and get in going that way.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

elkhound said:


> if we all wanted a bath...well fire that stove up red hot and let he girls do a bath inside while the guys go jump in the lake.this way the girls could be all done and the guys could run back ot cabin to get warm and everybody could sit around and feel clean and eat supper together and be as one.....lol
> 
> when being around such folks in past i fianlly jsut had to take care of myself in the wilds until they got tired of suffering and asked for my assistance or help.they just had to learn a bit before hand.also i ahve the ability to jsut suffer and be ok with it.....you dont work in the coastal woods if you cant man up because of the amount of rain.
> 
> but i like the show and they have done ok for the most part.better than most on 'survivior' show.


why can't I jump in the lake too?:bash:

Haha, the rain, rain drives people crazy much faster than snow/cold, for sure if they did this in Oregon in the winter in the rain people would quit the first day! :buds:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

my apologies to all...in post number 24 of mine .i done severe damage to grammer and correct spelling.my bad typeing and spelling got crossed and my brain out running the fingers....hope ya'll was able to siffer it all out....to much for me to go back and edit..or try to edit...roflmao


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> why can't I jump in the lake too?:bash:
> 
> Haha, the rain, rain drives people crazy much faster than snow/cold, for sure if they did this in Oregon in the winter in the rain people would quit the first day! :buds:


you can do anything at all you want......its jsut that govt, all is fair crap thing coming out of me...dang forest circus done mellowed me some in brain...lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

heres a pic for yall.life at camp










doing a boat repair on zodaic inflatable.you keep on smiling even when bad(holes in the boat) happen because a dumb idiot didnt litsten to a lesser individual about the rocks at low tide.


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

Well now that sweat lodges have been mentioned a few times I guess I'll chime in too. Sweat lodges are super easy to make, the smaller the better. A small dome sweat lodge with about four or five people packed in there can get rocket hot, just the heat from the rocks alone is almost unbearable. Throw a little sage or juniper berries on the rocks splash a little water it's a perfect world right there. 

Was sweating with a group once, we had been in there about twenty minutes, I honestly thought I was going to die, I started whistling like a lobster, then the guy leading the ceremony says "There aint much water left in the bowl I'll just dump the rest on the rocks." There was a collective howl of "NO" from the rest of us, (I guess I wasn't the only one fixin' do die) well he did it anyway. The whole dome just exploded with bodies rolling out from under the tarp. We stood there laughing, bright pink, steam rolling of us...okay maybe you had to be there.

Long and the short of it, sweat lodges are easy and will warm you up like Sam MacGee.


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

Oh and HEY, thanks for the big fat thread merge.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

dang fine face fuzz Elkhound! nice handy highwaters too so tell us more??? (don't worry I understand you perfectly)

and who needs guns? c'mere lil teddy bear! (since Elkhound submitted some publicity shots...)









I ain't afraid to eat dirt neither









and I got creative cooking skilz...(c'mere lil caribou!)


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

I want to go on the next season with Wyld thang!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

awwww! someone named salmonslayer sounds like a good person to have on the team too!

found a couple links to enjoy

http://journal.kimberlywise.com/
blog of BLond Girl ("fitness model" just shoot me now) she writes down everything she eats.

http://community.discovery.com/eve/forums/a/cfrm/f/79719467001
forum page for the show, I can see one show member is posting, uh, I mean "defending"
PS watch out for the entertaining huntingisevil posters


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

AHA! they have cayenne, salt and pepper! NOT on the supply list

freakin cheaters! :icecream: (Kim sez so in her blog)


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Sorry, but the combined thread is too big, going too many directions at once with no continuity.
I'm out.


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

Here is something to consider, do you think they would have been better off just beating the brush all day hunting for ptarmigan and grouse, rather than sitting on a ridge all day waiting for a bear? 

I just sort of wonder what their plan would have been had they shot the bear, I suppose that it stays cold enough that the meat wouldn't spoil over the length of their trek. It just seems to me that the goal is to get to a final destination rather than to hunker down in one place. They may lose too much time processing the bear, and more importantly, to me anyway, they may waste a bunch of bear meat and lose the hide because it's too heavy and too much to "deal with".


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

hunter63 said:


> Sorry, but the combined thread is too big, going too many directions at once with no continuity.
> I'm out.


 He'll be back, next episode he'll be back. Something stupid will happen on the next episode and he won't be able to contain himself. He'll come back to see if we think they are as dumb as he does. Oh yeah, he'll be back.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I hope he'll be back.
the merge was requested via PM.

And if you read from this page 5 or so, and go on from here, then I'll still make sense.

And if we do a new thread for this week, that's okay too.

(but it may get merged on the end of this one after it's talked out for the week).

Angie


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

regarding bear vs ptarmigan, I was wondering that too. Just from what they show on the show, when the birds fly up they dont' fly a long ways before settling back down...I mean some birds aren't built to fly a long way(chickens, turkeys--and I'm thinking ptarmigan are in this class cuz they don't migrate way back south neither). Why not keep walking after them and keep picking them off? If you're getting too far from camp then get on the other side of them and herd them back. Maybe they'll just get so tired from me chasing them they'll just lay down and tell me to put them out of their misery.

Regarding fishing I'm thinking the fish are going to be sluggish and not that hungry/kinda hibernating(obviously they're not biting)...so I would be working in the streams to make a trap or use a big net and herd them into the trap/net--and throw the fish bait into the stew pot! Yeah but first make a nice big fire on the bank, hmmmph, no a SAUNA and when I get hot just run out in my undies and t-shirt(cuz this is family tv) throw my boots on go herd some fish, run back in to get warmed up...(I AM norwegian after all...)

kill three birds with one stone: get washed up, catch fish, keep warm

Well, that's what I would do anyways!!!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I've kinda come to the conclusion that doing things right or with some sense isn't nearly as fun to watch for the majority of folks. I would venture to guess most people watching it are just watching it to see what kind of bad things happen to them.

But, I am getting a huge kick outta reading the tips and what-I-would-do's here. So much knowledge here! Almost makes me giddy LOL


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

I hunt Ptarmigan and Spruce Grouse (hooters) all the time and they are an easy prey. I usually use a single shot .22 but also have killed them with a wrist rocket. They stay to ground until your almost on them and as noted, dont fly very far. I have actually shot at them before and missed and they just look at you and dont move.

And man they are tasty. Pop the breasts into some bacon grease and they are delish.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey salmonslayer--I have a question about the bears, on the show they are concerned about crossing a bear and being bear lunch(because the bears are piggin out for winter), yet they appear to be taking no precautions with their food around camp(like they butcherred that porcupine on the cabin wall). I have some friends who grew up in Alaska and never went anywhere without their bear gun(sorry to sound stupid but it's a big hefty handgun), the handgun being more handy than a long gun if a bear jumps them, which they have had to use more than once, both in the hood(mom was trapped in a outhouse) and in the wild(they worked on the pipeline and hunting with of course a long gun also). So I asked on the Out of the Wild forum why the "bears are dangerous hungry and could want to eat us but we aren't really worried" thing and I get the answer "well bears don't really bother you if you leave them alone 99% of the time" (thank you Timothy Tredway/Treadwell whatever) and that the problem bears are just the garbage can looters in the burbs and the wild ones stay away from humans(okay....again I think Timmy would beg to differ...)

So just interested on your take. Just seems they're giving mixed messages on the show--of course I realize they have "experts" on hand to babysit too and would never outfit everyone with a bear gun...

BTW I'm all for letting predators live and let live (cougars live here), but I just have a hangup with people going into the bush thinking nature will leave them alone if they are positive enough or cast spells "nothing bad will happen to me"...


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

The vast majority of bears in the wild leave you alone and will avoid you unlike the problem bears in the city (we have had a blackbear actually go into the automatic opening doors at the local IGA right in town). However, I normally carry a 300 WinMag when I am out an about in the wilds and I always take precautions with hanging my food stuffs from a tree away from my tent, keeping a clean camp etc. Timothy Treadwell was trying to get close to bears and interact with them....all he suceeded in doing is getting himself, his girlfriend and a bear killed out of stupidity.

I dont use a hand gun because they are far less accurate in a panic situation (my pistol issued to me in Iraq stayed in the arms room for the same reason) and I know my limitations. I suspect they arent too worried because of all the comotion around their camp with the cameramen, security etc. but its not a good example.

I take reasonable precautions and give bears a healthy respect but I dont really worry about it. I love seeing them and am frankly more nervous around moose because of their agressiveness and poor eyesight.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks SS! 

We have a black bear around who is in love with the bear in the window--(s)he makes out with it and leaves kissy prints. People are pretty good about garbage n stuff around here so they aren't such a problem(not at all). And then there's one that hibernates in the shack up the road...so yeah you're right they aren't such a big deal. I just picture everything so much bigger and meaner and colder and harder and funner in Alaska!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay folks - here it is time again to see if the get to Kill a Bear and eat it?

Angie


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

got some food first thing...notice how they dont hesitate about harvesting game now??...lol..its food..kill it !


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It's interesting to see that the girls washing the top layer of dirt off is noticed now that they have a little time without the fellows.

I see they have the Master Hunter Billy again. Beautiful scenery.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

angie....i clean body makes you fill and function better...or it does me in the wilds...so says...wyld thang...plus it keeps your sleeping bag cleaner.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

yep, but it's one of the first times they've mentioned it in the show.
And the talk about the indoor plumbing back in their regular home.

Good on them getting the salmon. I hope that fellows back holds out for him, and the group.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

oh yeah! an ooky sleepingbag is icky! I also keep separate jammies(t-shirt)/sox just for sleeping. A good night's sleep is golden. Also it's really refreshing too if even you can just do the washcloth thing for your body to wash/rinse your hair(even with cold water)--if I can get the dust out of my hair it feels awesome! I also wash my feet every night, especially if I was barefoot.

I would have been so hacked off to start off hiking at 3pm, hope they learned their lesson. I would have tried packing up and taking off(especially if I can get another to come with)--it seems if you have one person who is decisive and gets moving, the lemmings I mean the "family" will follow. 

BTW I'm watching right now an PBS show "Independent Lens" about the 1972 ANdes plane crash with the soccer team--60 days on the mountain with NO food (um well, kinda ), water, supplies, experts. I remember reading the book "ALive" when I was a kid, very powerful. Wow!

I saw catkins on a close up of an alder tree--OMG a quick check of Wikipedia reveals...

"Alder catkins are edible and high in protein. Although they are reported to have a bitter and unpleasant taste, they are best remembered for survival purposes. Alder wood is also commonly used to smoke various food items.

Alder bark contains the anti-inflammatory salicin which is metabolized into salicylic acid in the body. [3] Native Americans used Red Alder bark (Alnus rubra) to treat poison oak, insect bites, and skin irritations. Blackfeet Indians used an infusion made from the bark of Red Alder to treat lymphatic disorders and tuberculosis. Recent clinical studies have verified that red alder contains betulin and lupeol, compounds shown to be effective against a variety of tumors. [4]"

Bad back guy--I would have take the extra pad and some duct tape(or rope) and a few willow twigs and made him a CORSET(since he's complaining of muscle pain--which means his back pain comes most likely from overuse of out of shape-ness). Then I would have had him try some willow bark tea, and/or some alder bark tea(since according to the oracle Wikipedia it is anti inflammatory)

Why didn't the girls have a net to land the salmon(they carried the porky in a net looking thing...), of course it's going to whip off the line. They're lucky that salmon had a death wish.

(This Andean plane crash show is great--look for it on your PBS channel? some of them are going back to the wreckage 30 years later, freaky how they are old men!)

SO, here's my recipe for survival soup--
take picked clean porcupine bones roast them till really nice and browned. smash them with a rock(to let the marrow out) put them in water and simmer for stock with some salt, strain out the bones(and chew on the soft stuff). Throw in some spruce tips, alder catkins and slivered lichen(id'd as okay, some lichens aren't good to eat), simmer till tender. Just before serving throw in some blueberries and cayenne pepper to taste. Yum-o! (hey, at least you're not getting scurvy!)

And one last thing--I saw somebody has my blue cup! I have a big pint plus sized blue enamel cup I LOVE, it's nice and big to warm up all of my hands, it can be a small pot on the stove for tea. 

And I think it's funny--"oh we think they're getting depressed let's leave some booze to perk em up"


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

More porcupine for them to munch on, that was cut/ mangled/ butchered with a hatchet.. But alas no black bear meat to eat!!! Now they have experienced, how foggy it gets up here on my hilltop!!! Can't see down in the valley, or even the trees at times!!!

The women did finally get a spent coho/ silver salmon that had the white fungus on the head/ body. I have smoked fish in that shape, but had not eaten them fresh... Didn't their survival training teach them to make a "gaff" out of a forked branch/ limb to snag the fish that were caught/ on the hook???

Yeah the gals sent the men off to be great white hunters (while they stayed at the shelter) and upon their return, nobody had any food from any of their scrounging efforts.. So much for their excellent hunting guide Billy's assistance.

Let's give them firearms, and a bottle of spiced rum!!!! I was waiting for someone to have an accidental discharge of a firearm inside their shelter, after their 3rd drink....

I am waiting for the group to attack the film crew and take their rations. That is when they finally do snap - like the asian lawyer almost did when she was preparing to leave the shelter for the next hike!!


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

First let me point out that a fisherman I am not, but when I do hook a fish it usually lands somewhere behind me, if you catch my drift. They opted to leave the dip net behind thinking they could just make one if they needed to with the loose netting they put the quill pig in. 

Speaking of quill pigs, don't think I have ever shot one, I have walked up to them and killed them with a hatchet. I'm just pointing out that the are slow critters, this one was up a tree it wasn't going to get away and that there was no reason to shot it in the butt...three times...with a shotgun. One shot to the head with the .22. Two hours to field dress a small critter, really, were they dressing it for the prom or what? 

Is it legal to use a game call on bears in Alaska? I think bow hunters here in Washington imitate wounded rabbits until bears get close enough to shoot with a pointy stick. I don't know, I've never hunted bear. Just to clarify, if I did go bear hunting it wouldn't be with a pointy stick.

This is the first time I actually LOOKED at those yukon packs, those things suck. I actually feel sorry for those poor kids. I used to go back packing with an old army rucksack, then I bought an internal frame pack and never looked back. Bushwacking like they are with the full seventy pounds on their shoulders has got to suck. The organizers of this event should have seen fit to give them some sort of pack frame that would put some of that weight on their hips. They should take a serious look at what they are carrying and do some ruthless culling. 

Booze builds morale


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I think now my personal item would be a copy of that book "Alive" and I would read it out loud for a bedtime story every night if I got to do the show. After watching the program about the Andes plane crash survivors, where the survivors go up there to the crash site and retrace their journey over the mountains...OMG I see those ALaskan people are surrounded by such possibilities and bounty and resources(I look outside my own window and see it). That plane crash doc was very humbling and inspiring to watch--the guys that went through it honored that experience and the dead by making the most of their lives, living thankful and real. THey showed news footage of rescuing the guys that had walked out and the ones in the plane, I'd never seen that and it was really interesting to watch it knowing the story. Geez I can't tell you how much I got from that show about the plane crash! One of the most teaching and inspiring things I've watched in a long time. 

Here's a bit of it
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfLNbm1kZ5g[/ame] the guys are at the crash site 

http://www.pbs.org/independentlens/stranded/ more about it

I've got to get the book and make my boys read it. If there's one thing I hammer into my kids it's being thankful for every scrap and no whining(or at least go tell your pillow cuz I ain't listening!)

Cool to see the picture of the sun dog, I've seen that here a few times, now I know what to call it. Glad to hear something about predicting the weather! (finally!)

Yeah all that willow and alder around, I'm surprised someone hasn't jerry rigged a pack frame--like there's no law against it...

And yet another thing--are those muck boots the best thing to wear to hike that kind of terrain? any alaskans care to comment?


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i think they should have worked that salmon a bit harder this time...and learned to "set" a hook. when are they going to learn that they need to get a stockpile of food for the days ahead? they should have worked that river until they were ready to drop over. "oh we caught a fish...time to quit!" ...geesh.

the bear hunting has been a big waste of time. if all of the crew had been fishing in the one place where they actually found fish, they would be in much better shape. one thing i will say about the design of the program is that no one would be moving from place to place in the real world until they had food to take along. it is the rediculous nature of the structure of the program that is making survival difficult...it's not just the rookies having trouble.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

its fun to talk about them with our after sight...sooooo....i am with you folks.where the heck was a stick to stab the fish with or a net.i would have gotten to the other side of river or atleast gotten to a sandbar to slide the fish up on so atleast be able to jump ont hem.heck fire...nobody is willign to take one for the team.....9 fish are gone.that would ahve been lots of food.alder smoked salmon is the best food.alder is my favorite wood to smoke with.coudl you imagine walking along and eating dried and smoked salmon??

the packs....the suck.they should ahve been given better packs to carry the stuff with.i would ahve went light and jsut trucked the miles to the end.

the back...i ahve 3 disc's about gone in my back form deteriation.it not as simple as you think.liek the guy said..the more you lay the worse it gets.mild light work till it works itself out is best.when i ahve a muscle spasm it puts me to my knees.but later i am fine...soooo.just keep on going is best.also push-ups with your hips pinned to floor makses the discs go back in place.

ot was a good show....but they really missed out on chances to stock-up on fish.also they sure dont know how to dismantle a game animal.you coudla hve cut heat thing up with a pin knife...jsut cut in the joint..not the bones.its jsut a puzzle to take a critter apart.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

elkhound have you tried hanging upside down for your discs? just asking cuz I know a few people who tried that for disc problems and it really helped--as we age gravity compresses the spine and if you hang upside down you decompress and stretch back out again(ha, disclaimer and all that, I'm not a doctor nor have I played one on tv...). I was just thumping on him because he appears to be a healthy weight, he complained of muscle pain(not a bone/nerve problem) and he's got a desk job, and he began complaining a few weeks into this(if he truly had back issues I doubt they would have picked him).

They are really stressing their core muscles with that hiking on uneven ground with the packs on the shoulders, stretching and also massage would help, you can use something like a rolling pin(a smooth stick...), roll it as hard as you can stand it on the sore muscle it will break up the knots where the muscle is torn(that is what makes you sore, it's not lactic acid buildup--they aren't working hard enough to build up significant lactic acid, and if they did they would get sweaty and chilled and diiiiiiiieeeeeee...) and your body can heal the muscle faster. Try it sometime, it's like instant painkiller(apply directly to forehead!...) Not to mention they could be using cold packs to reduce inflammation. I'm surprised the personal trainer(Blond Girl) isn't helping out more in the fitness/physical issues? geez what an opportunity to pimp her craft!

Of course you can only pack so much into an hour...and whining is prime teevee.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yeppp..been there done that on the back thing...lol..i use to hang everymorning form the ladder in barn...but rightside up.i could feel the decompression and it was like being new again...sorta.i have had a small(the size of dime) knot in muscle and it jsut about cripple me over. a few mintues of pressure from a friend,pt therapist,stranger or hooker will make it go away instantly.....lol...but really it makes it like there was never nothing wrong..and jsut a few mintues before you could hardly move.


even had the electric thing zap me...i laughed at it and asked for more...they cranked way up and it hardly made me move...maybe they need to borrow my weed chopper fence charger....now there is a idea...self inflicted shock treatments....roflmao


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

"the packs....they suck.they should have been given better packs to carry the stuff with. I would have went light and just trucked the miles to the end.

it was a good show....but they really missed out on chances to stock-up on fish. Also they sure don't know how to dismantle a game animal. You could have cut that thing up with a pin knife...just cut in the joint..not the bones.its just a puzzle to take a critter apart.[/QUOTE]

I'm with Elkhound on this one (sorry to hack up your post by the way) lighten the load, cowboy up and and beat it to the destination. Unfortunately the rules of the experiment stated that they were required to say at each shelter for X amount of days. The theory I suppose is that they would use the down time to replenish their food stores. There seems to be another school of thought on this, it would be more practical to gather food as they traveled. It's tough to say, it seems like the people that outfitted them for the experiment put in place rules and equipment that make the task harder than it has to be. If they were given lightweight alpine camping equipment, and a large four season tent, the components of which could be divided up amongst the travelers, it seems to me the bushwacking part of the journey would have been much easier. 

Watching them hack up the porcupine was an insult, well said dude, certainly one of them has parted out a whole store bought chicken, the principle is the same, I use a pocket knife myself.

In the end I guess It's easy for me to sit here in the comfort of my living room and say they are doing it wrong. If I were stuck with that group and had to follow the rules of the experiment, I'm not sure how things would play out. Tough tellin' not knowin'.


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

My personal item? I'm not sure I really have given it some thought too. When I bring a book on a camping trip I never read it, when I don't bring a book it rains every day and I'm sitting in the tent thinking "rats, should have brought a book". I'm not sure what the rules are on personal items, my first thought was a little folding pull cut saw, I like those better than bow saws. Or I thought about a nice sharp hatchet, something tells me both those items would not be allowed. A half gallon of vodka, or a nice bottle of wine, both would be too heavy and I wouldn't want to share. Same goes with the Go Go dancer. Maybe a small drum, but again too heavy and the head wouldn't stay tight in that environment. Maybe a puzzle book or a backgammon board. 

On a more humorous note books like "Alive" or books about the Donner party and the castaway crew of the Essex might give your fellow travelers the wrong impression. "If we die out here, we will be eaten".


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

catahoula said:


> On a more humorous note books like "Alive" or books about the Donner party and the castaway crew of the Essex might give your fellow travelers the wrong impression. "If we die out here, we will be eaten".


you might get some respect...especially if you team it with some ninja Lizzie Borden whack-a-mole skills dismembering animals:icecream:

next time they fart around in camp and you want to get them moving just wave the ax


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

In group dynamics it can often relieve tension of the whole if they focus on one or two people to mess with (tongue in cheek here). I think I would eye the skinniest and start talking about the Alive book and how they stated the people with less body fat were more "lean" and tasty. You know, keep staring at them and making comments until they augered in....


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

ha, do you remember that Northern Exposure episode where they were talking about who would be the tastiest? most of them were eyeing Shelley

on the other hand "technically" they need all the fat they can get their hands on...some people have enough to fry donuts 

(gosh I'm sucha geek on this, maybe I just need to move to Alaska--thanks yall for making sit-on-my-butt computer slavery bearable! if I ever get up there I swear I would roll on the ground like a dog in good stink!)

That Talkeetna Man Auction (right town?) sounds fun too.


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

Well what did you all think?

It looks to me like they are about to fold, I thought that they were going to rally there for a bit when they shot the ducks. Of course there isn't much to a duck, I was a little disappointed with my first duck I remember thinking "hmmm all that prep time and this is it? This thing is mostly bones, I could eat about seven of these."

They needed at least one whole fish each, and to maybe fish for more than two hours. The eggs would have served them better as bait. On the rare occasion I catch a fish I open up it's stomach to see what it has been eating, and then bait my hook accordingly. 

Digging cat tails, excellent idea, lame effort. They just aren't trying anymore and it's kinda sad. The lawyer is going to be the next to fold, her spirit is broken and she always seems to have a bewildered --- look on her face. Morale might pick back up once she is gone.

I really do feel sorry for them, I probably shouldn't but I do.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

catahoula said:


> Well what did you all think?
> 
> It looks to me like they are about to fold, I thought that they were going to rally there for a bit when they shot the ducks. Of course there isn't much to a duck, I was a little disappointed with my first duck I remember thinking "hmmm all that prep time and this is it? This thing is mostly bones, I could eat about seven of these."
> 
> ...



yea....they had a great chance to really get some game.they should ahve been right out there shooting those ducks left and right....plus you know how ducks fly in at dusk/dawn....sooo.....

trish had the most get up and go about getting food.i really thoguht the hunter instinct was kicking in and it did for the most part...but they lack bottom to them.they have to will to dig deep and really harvest more game.

i really dont get the sitting around the stove in sleeping bag....once again...cut more wood and build a bigger fire if you that cold...it will help the body...mind and the fire int he stove to be larger....lol

i think they done ok but their will to go on is in trouble.

also do you see the real world practicality of the little combo gun.small 22 and 410 is what a person needs more daily than any other...IMHO


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

elkhound said:


> i really dont get the sitting around the stove in sleeping bag....once again...cut more wood and build a bigger fire if you that cold...it will help the body...mind and the fire int he stove to be larger....lol
> 
> i think they done ok but their will to go on is in trouble.


This might be due to hunger.

There is only one solution, but, it DOES take will power.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Terri said:


> This might be due to hunger.
> 
> There is only one solution, but, it DOES take will power.


maybe...i dont get it though...maybe i spent to much time in the woods or lived to roguh of a life when younger...but when i was hungry..ig ot food..be it working for money or harvesting what a grew or taking form the wilds...when i was cold ..i cut more wood and built a bigger fire to sit by.

maybe my will power is strounger...or amybe i am more lazy....i want a fire and full belly to sit beside and be a fat lazy bum for awhile...even if for jsut a few minutes.....roflmao


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

They keep talking about having no food, but it seems they are actually eating something every day--one day they shot something for every meal plus a snack. IF they needed more blueberries, why didnt' they canoe back over to the other side of the lake where they had found a lot and pick some?

They obviously dont' want to use their saw anymore, they're just picking up sticks. On the blond girl's blog she complains about having to stoke the stove all night--well der, your using sticks...

Well, next ep they go down, which means less winter conditions, more foraging possibilites(usually ), I bet they find more spam in the next cabin, or booze  

The logic they're using is interesting--like following the atv trail not caring where it goes because it's a trail, or stopping at shooting one duck when there's a "bunch", the psychology/reasoning is interesting to follow in people who don't know what they're doing out there(who have a ready safety net)


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

elkhound said:


> maybe...i dont get it though...maybe i spent to much time in the woods or lived to roguh of a life when younger...but when i was hungry..ig ot food..be it working for money or harvesting what a grew or taking form the wilds...when i was cold ..i cut more wood and built a bigger fire to sit by.
> 
> maybe my will power is strounger...or amybe i am more lazy....i want a fire and full belly to sit beside and be a fat lazy bum for awhile...even if for jsut a few minutes.....roflmao


I'm with you elkhound! For the whole show, they've never built up a decent fire or spent much time hunting or foraging. I think if Trish had just one more like minded, willful person in the bunch, they could drag the others on through. I totally would not be out hunting letting the others laze around the fire. There'd be lots of footage of me yelling at them to get up and get going! No work, no food! LOL I bet if they make it to the next cabin, they will find some supplies there to keep them going.

I know it's easy to armchair quarterback what they are doing wrong...but it seems as some of what they are doing is just a lack of common sense.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And I forgot to watch. I'm hoping that they have the video on the website later.

That's what I get for having all my mental markers off, no Dancing with the Stars, a Tuesday that's a Monday, etc.

Thanks for commenting on it so I can figure out what happened.

Angie


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> And I forgot to watch. I'm hoping that they have the video on the website later.
> 
> That's what I get for having all my mental markers off, no Dancing with the Stars, a Tuesday that's a Monday, etc.
> 
> ...


you should be able ot watch it again this saturday mornning at 11a.m.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

rkintn said:


> I'm with you elkhound! For the whole show, they've never built up a decent fire or spent much time hunting or foraging. I think if Trish had just one more like minded, willful person in the bunch, they could drag the others on through. I totally would not be out hunting letting the others laze around the fire. There'd be lots of footage of me yelling at them to get up and get going! No work, no food! LOL I bet if they make it to the next cabin, they will find some supplies there to keep them going.
> 
> I know it's easy to armchair quarterback what they are doing wrong...but it seems as some of what they are doing is just a lack of common sense.




yepper rkintn....i am with you.....heck i wouldnt care if i was hungry...you are getting to do somehting so special and be apart of something so great as to doing a adventure...and its free....they arent looking at the way i would...its a free hunting/fishing trip....but i guess if iw as thrown into a city setting and told to survive...i would go cry my eyes out....OR...i would run down ot the local bridge and hang out with the bums and eat city rat and sorta feel at home. 

it jsut puzzles me a bit.....mostly it is they are out of their comfort zone.

i liked the way trish talked about how she was keeping the family in one section of her brain and the show and their task int he other.to me its a sign of a strong willed person.

BUT....sometimes you got to pull yourself up by the boot hills and get on with the getting.....if you can't run with the big dog....go lay on the porch !!!!!!...lol


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

I was a little surprised to see they had no provisions at the cabin. I expected maybe some four or beans or something. I would have been very disappointed. However, it looked like there were lots of opportunities to hunt and they just lacked the energy to take advantage of it. 

Anyone else surprised that they decided to leave the bear gun behind?


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

elkhound said:


> yepper rkintn....i am with you.....heck i wouldnt care if i was hungry...you are getting to do somehting so special and be apart of something so great as to doing a adventure...and its free....they arent looking at the way i would...its a free hunting/fishing trip....but i guess if iw as thrown into a city setting and told to survive...i would go cry my eyes out....OR...i would run down ot the local bridge and hang out with the bums and eat city rat and sorta feel at home.
> 
> it jsut puzzles me a bit.....mostly it is they are out of their comfort zone.
> 
> ...


I noticed and liked that about Trish as well! I think it is a sign of a strong willed person..one who is willing to survive! I'll tell ya the other thing that keeps bugging me..why are they not keeping up on some personal hygiene? Or maybe that part is being edited? I'm mean, seriously, even just a light washing and maybe rinsing out your socks and undies and letting them dry overnight would be a huge morale booster! Those folks just layin' around could be heating/boiling up some water for that.

I have to keep reminding myself that it is a tv show and they will edit it to make it look the way they think will get the best ratings...it's still frustrating though.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

> saturday mornning at 11a.m.


Thanks elkhound.

Angie


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Kathleen in AR said:


> I was a little surprised to see they had no provisions at the cabin. I expected maybe some four or beans or something. I would have been very disappointed. However, it looked like there were lots of opportunities to hunt and they just lacked the energy to take advantage of it.
> 
> Anyone else surprised that they decided to leave the bear gun behind?


 
YES! I was but I can understand their reasoning a bit. Still, it could be used as protection. I'm sure there were other things they really didn't need in those packs that could have been left instead.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I have read the thread here (nope, don't have cable) and just have to offer up a few observations:

They may be limited as to bait, due to fishing regulations which can't be breached for a TV show. 

And the same for hunting too, game is limited to certain areas and times, and nonresidents pay a hefty fee for hunting and fishing licenses. 

Just guessing  Now, I have to go find out where they are doing this, my curiosity is uP!


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Well, I watched almost all the episodes so I just gotta jump in here with a comment or two. I agree with all of the above comments for sure. I do believe the young lady lawyer may be the next to go unless someone else has been contemplating such a move. 

I must say that the hiking with the heavy loads is the real kicker for them. That punishes them physically. The hunt for food is a more mental part of it, and that's the test I think. How much physical punishment can they take and still function mentally. Like getting up all night to stoke the fire with sticks, instead of having better wood. To me that's a mental breakdown. Also, not taking all the game they can at every opportunity. I would get up several times at night to stoke a fire that was drying some jerky to eat on the trail. Not keeping up with their hygiene is another mental thing. Washing is a great morale booster. If I had nothing to eat and was dirty, I'd take a spit bath if I could. You are right when you say they are out of their comfort zone. I noted at the first of the show the food talk was all about protein. Now it seems to be turning to carbohydrates. Why didn't they go back acoss in the canoe to get more berries? Why not a better effort at getting those cattail roots. Other mental errors I think. It takes a much more mental attitude to survive in those circumstances. To me, the best hunters should be doing the hunting exclusively, the others should have been looking for carbohydrates and drying as much as they could. But then, I feel like an arm-chair quarterback in saying all that. I'm not out there in the cold and wet.

But it is a great reality series for sure. Glad they're not voting one another off like some of the other shows. The strong survive and the weak fall by the wayside I guess.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I saw an ad for next week on Man vs WIld it will be Men vs Wild with Elkhound , oops I mean Will Farrell(geez its so hard to tell you two apart sometimes) as guest survivor with Bear Grylls. Should be a kicker! I'll try to find the time and day and get back--it will be on next week.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

I must admit I have enjoyed the show and the dynamics. I too was wondering about how they were getting around the hunting and fishing regs (even in Alaska you cant just shoot what you want to) but what gets me is how they turn a short 5 or 6 mile hike into a terrible and arduous journey. Good point about the wood and the roe as bait. They are obviously conducting their hygiene off camera as the men dont have much of a beard after 23 days and the womens hair doesnt look bad to me. 

The biggest surprise is that no one has really emerged as a leader, thats unusual in my experience.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Pouncer said:


> I have read the thread here (nope, don't have cable) and just have to offer up a few observations:
> 
> They may be limited as to bait, due to fishing regulations which can't be breached for a TV show.
> 
> ...


if possible you really need to watch and join in on this thread.give us some of your prospective being in alaska and all.

i am sure they timed this right to have the most opertunity for the game and have some suffering of cold weather for the show and TV rateings.

they must have been told what they can and cannot shot because they all passed on the swimming beaver..because you cant shoot a fur beareer in alaska....good grief...write them a specdial permit to shoot a couple of the darn things...this way someone may jsut learn to skin and cook it.bet most would get a kick out watching them skin the darn things...bet hey ahve no clue how to get it to come out round blanket.

if they had gotten of their lazy butts and looked for trails going in and out of water they could ahve snared a beaver....but i guess it was to much like work.

WORK....must be a bad word for most....in all the survivor type shows you can see how most dont like to work and lack self motivation to get a job done or to make camp life better...and i bet it is in their everyday lives too.

also do notice most of them dont like the person who takes the inecetive to get up and do it...or take cahrge to get it done.i dont mean folks who jsut shout out orders..but ones who work and want someone to help them get a job done and want others to get at it also.they all would hate me....cause i would tell them to get off the azz and get wood or something.but you aint going to set around camp and do nothing while i go get food or waht ever i am doing.

this is late in nthe year and they are wastering the daylight hours.dark;30 is when we all quit and go home and eat and rest and talk of the day.have plenty of wood outside door so we can sleep with bags open and be really warm during the night....and this dont ahppen with twigs...they need a hunk of wood to fill the stove....not tender wood...its for starting a fire.

ok....i am done...next preacher up.....roflmao


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

here is a link with a clip of the Will Ferrell/Bear Grylls in Sweden show next week, June 2, on the Discovery Channel
http://www.buddytv.com/articles/man-vs-wild/will-ferrell-and-bear-grylls-j-28947.aspx


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Ha, I have the exact stove they had in the last cabin, used it in our previuos house(but not to heat for real, house too big) I know for a fact you build up good coals then stuff it with hunks of seasoned Oregon oak and you can get about 5-6 hours. Now we use that stove under the smoker.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I am totally looking forward to the show with Will Ferrel and Bear Grylls LOL Since Grylls has been outed for his Man v Wild show not being that Wild, it oughta be a hoot watching him with Ferrel.

http://news.aol.com/entertainment/t...s-not-so-manly-after-all/20070724065109990001


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I can't even find the blasted lake. Which is not too surprising, considering the thousands of lakes and ponds here. Can't even get a firm location anywhere online, darn it. 

At first I thought there might be a misspelling, but apparantly that is not the case-every report has the lake spelled the same way. Drats.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

it's somewhere near Talkeetna (how's dem trackin skillz) and they're going dowhill.

ETA map http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=2862182
Dropped off near Tsusena Lake moving west hitting Clark Creek and DEvil's Creek.

http://terraserver-usa.com/image.aspx?T=2&S=13&Z=6&X=264&Y=4361&W=3

Just call me Bond, Jaime Bond. I have a special set of skills. I will find you and I will cook you suppa. And you will like it.


----------



## Chickadee_42us (Jan 24, 2003)

I think it's super producer television. I was getting into this unique televison idea thinking it was real survivor, then, this last show they bring up the sexual identity of one of the guys? Why? What was that about? Was that necessary? Then the play of this asian lawyer who says she is just wrung out. SHE HASN'T GONE HOME YET. The blonde - she cries about hunting with her daddy - where's the skill in laying in the bed all morning. They needed bear. They needed food. How do they expect to get a good kill laying in bed? The salmon fishing, catching a dying fish. Where was their waders, where was their net? 
They have left the bear gun - guess what will be the big fear next week. With the way they are making treks sound, why are they late getting started. They should be be leaving early, early to set up camp to get hunting in. Do they even look for food when they are traversing from one camp to the next or are they just moaning and groaning?
This occurred to me watching last weeks show. If they are so hungry/starving I wonder how they are managing the smells of the camera crew? Shouldn't their senses be hyper to conventional smells of food? 
I am beginning to believe this one is as hogwashed as 'Survivor' style in a bandeau and maybe Biggest Loser in the Wild.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The weekly reminder that this show comes on tonight and we can see how they do, once again.

Angie


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> The weekly reminder that this show comes on tonight and we can see how they do, once again.
> 
> Angie


I'm a little confused. I show man vs wild on at 9pm my time, the time that the website says this show airs. 

I haven't been able to watch it before...just the clips on the website, but if it's on Discovery Channel, ...?


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Tonight it IS MAN vs WIld, BUT it's with WILL FERRELL...SO DON"T MISS IT!!!!!

they will eat eyeballs! 

I think the last show of OUt of the WIlld will be next week.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, Dang! Will Ferrell is a nut, so no telling what that show will end up being.

(as you can tell Will Ferrell does not impress me). I'm showing that Man Vs Wild on Discovery here also.

I might check it out to see how it goes, but I was looking forward to Alaska tonight.

Angie


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

wyld thang said:


> Tonight it IS MAN vs WIld, BUT it's with WILL FERRELL...SO DON"T MISS IT!!!!!
> 
> they will eat eyeballs!
> 
> I think the last show of OUt of the WIlld will be next week.


Oh, cool, thanks for the heads up, we won't miss it! Love Will Ferrell.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Well, Dang! Will Ferrell is a nut, so no telling what that show will end up being.
> 
> (as you can tell Will Ferrell does not impress me). I'm showing that Man Vs Wild on Discovery here also.
> 
> ...


i am with you angie...i want to see out of the wild...lol..we are spoiled huh?...why the heck do you go and change programing during a series..it burns me up !!!!!!!!!!....oh well...maybe next week.

not sure if i will watch man vs. wild.i might sjut take in the earth2100 instead and see what its all about.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well with my newfangled satellite TV viewing guide, I see that "Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid" is on CMT tonight.. I just might have to watch that movie, and there are a few survival scenes in it too!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, this Will Ferrell show with Bear out in the Snow - I ended up seeing the end of it, and once in awhile Will looked like a thoughtful adult male and not just his stupid persona for movies. That impressed me more than any of the parts I saw.

And he did follow through and complete it, even if it was only two days and one night out.

Angie


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I DVR'ed Man v. Wild and I just saw the commercial for Out of the Wild and it's saying next week is the season finale!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

You're right Angie, that last part where Will is making a serious thoughtful observation about what it meant for him to be out there somewhere so foreign to what he knows was really cool, I was really surprised(I mean he's always a nut). Worth the price of admission because it was off the cuff, not goofy(I mean the show is obviously "scripted" to be funny), and sincere.

And it was funny too when thy're peeing and he can't find his hm-hm cuz he has so many layers on!

Oh yeah and the snow cave they made was cool too!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yeah, I heard he lost body part.

And now I hear on the TV local news that two of the folks on that Celebrity show, they are leaving - the princessy one - Heidi and her fellow Spencer... I think that's the names. Anyway - they're the whinny, not good enough stuff there, etc. 

I'm looking forward to next week's Alaska show, as I saw that promo saying it's the end, and showing one of the ladies saying they're not going to make it. So, did they quit? or did they reach the destination? It will be interesting to see what their epiloge statements are.

Angie


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

No one could be as silly and stupid in real life as Will Ferrell's characters are and live long  Maybe he's going to start showing that serious side more...a bit like Robin Williams did. Early on all you saw was the silly strange odd person. Every interview, every show...then he started to feel more confident in showing that he was also a serious human being.

I have to say...unless I was actually in a starving situation, I don't think I'd eat eyeballs. I can eat ants, crickets, grasshoppers, innards...but eyeballs...no. That's too a high creepiness factor for me! 

The celebrity getmeoutofhere thing....at least it's being done for CHARITIES and not just for personal gain. (although it sounds like Blago and wife never did anything without getting paid for it). I'm sure the celebs are being paid...but they're generating some money for various charities, too. But man...what a loser of a show.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Out of the Wild is on NOW, until 5 PM CST for older versions.

Angie


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well my interactive satellite TV program guide, shows that "Out Of the Wild" will be on tonight at 10 p.m. on the Discovery Channel....

Tonight I'll have to tape the season finale, when the group supposedly does find 'civilization', after a month in the wilds of Alaska..... What will the show's version of civilization be? A road with traffic? Popping out of the trees across from a trading post? I think that they will be too far out in the boonies, to find a Mickey D's with a "drive thru window"....

I wonder if they will have pizza's and beer waiting for them, as they exit the bush?????


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

One hour to go,

Just bumping this up to remind the ones that have been watching it.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Cabins!
Getting closer it seems.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

the guy harvested a nice bunch of squirrel.they really need to learn how to clean the squirrels.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

train tracks...aaaaa


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

aaaa back to civilization


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It was pretty seeing the countryside from the train. And better to have their families there to greet them.

I'd love to see an interview with them now that the story is over. I wonder how they'll readjust to their 'normal' life.

Hopefully on the website they will cover some of that stuff.

Angie


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

With family waiting for them at the train station in Talkeetna.....

Must be Miller Time, eh???


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't get it, they're supposed to "find" civilisation, but they're also supposed to follow a map to go to a string of shelters(I haven't seen the whole show yet). Doh! a railroad track!Yeah! Let's lick the frozen rails! (jk)

OMG< let's wave a WHITE shirt to catch the eye of the engineer--surrounded by WHITE snow!!! Oh well. It's near the end, cuz this is the last show. 

That's funny their comment about being so dirty...they look really clean to me! 

None of them made a comment about being "out there" and learning something different, it was just all about getting back to civilization--Will Ferrell "got it", he could sit still and just be content in the moment, in the freezing snow eating reindeer eyeballs--THAT is golden!


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

I didnt like the ending...big bust. but the Deadliest catch had some action and its as real as your going to get on these type shows. Several injuries tonight, freezing decks, millions of dollars earned through perilous hard work and no train to come and take them home.

It would have been more interesting if they leg shot one of them each episode or something....


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

salmonslayer said:


> .
> 
> It would have been more interesting if they leg shot one of them each episode or something....


love it!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

if it had been me...i would have asked for more ammo and turned around and done it in reverse....civilization....pfffffttttttttttt

they were in the middle of garden of eden and couldnt see it !!

it just goes to show that people truely dont like being in the wilds.they act like it is such a chore to not see or do something for 30 days.good grief whats up with that? it would take me a couple of days to get over caffine withdrawls...but after that...wooottt...look out. fish on,bird and critter in the pot.fire outside for a steam bath and a dunk in the cold water,and more.

i still dont get the sitting around in the sleeping bag thing.last day and not even opening up and taking down the hood to drink.

its for 30 days....live it up..pul the rip cord and live.you might not ever get a chance to do it again.

i am most impresed by Trish...she has a strong mind and can seperate the emotions to be able to get a job done.

and the complaining about the wet wood...well da huh...cut a chunk and split it apart.it will be dry on the inside.also stand some of it up around the outside of stove so it can be drying when the stove is burning.they must have really not been listening in theri survival school or they ddint teach much at all.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

after watching this show..what did you see as the most valuable tool or tools they had or used.?

what would you have done differently?

i think this show should really be a wake up call for the general polulation on how lacking they are in true bushcaft/wilderness skills.i think also the way they all talked about going hunting with dad or what ever the memeory was is a bunch of crap..or at least to the point they think they know somehting about hunting or game...sorry i dont mean to be so critical...but i cant help it.

an example of wasted time.energy and such was the 4 squirrels last night.they way they cut them up is unbelivable.in the time it took them to clan one i could have cleaned and gutted all of them.i know thye had hair all over the meat.you get the hide away from the meat as fast and as simple as possible.cut across the tail... make 2 ..45degree slits out from tail.stand on tail and pull up.turn it over pull the belly flap back toward tail and you are done with skinning.now you got a nice hairless critter to gut.

i think they need to do a show with a spoiler person.someone who really knows how to do sutff included in the line-up.

plus you ddint see them taking clothes of to let them get really good and dried out...hanging up sleeping bags to get aired out and dry and to lett hem get "their loft back" while out for the day in the woods.if you sit around all day in the sleeping bag how are you going to be warm come bed time? you are already acclimated to the insulation of the bag and the fire.i tell you what...they would not have liked me...that darn fire would ahve been so hot they would ahve all been laying around at night in the nude.the sides of the stove would have been red.....roflmao

ok i will stop for a minute....:shrug:


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Keeping in mind that the edit the hedoublehockeysticks out of shows like that, I'd still say it was a big ole disappointment. I think Trish and the guy from NY (John?) coulda stuck it out and made it..the other two, not so much, I think. I also think they knew they were pretty much done and the ending was pretty half hearted. Once they found the railroad tracks, they just quit. They all talked of waiting for the train, Trish rigged up some kinda wind break and that was it. No talk of food or anything else..just waiting for the train. Very disappointing.

I'm gonna tell ya..if it were me and I had been really wandering in the wilderness of Alaska trying to find civilization and I had come upon those cabins, I probably would have been looking for food and a phone, illegal or not. 

I know they make those kinds of shows to appeal to the sheeple, but I had such high hopes. Anywho, I read on the forums over on Discovery that if you are interested in applying for this kind of show to keep checking back pretty regularly after the ending of this show, cause that is when they are most likely to put up the open call for applications for a new show.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

elkhound said:


> after watching this show..what did you see as the most valuable tool or tools they had or used.?
> 
> what would you have done differently?
> 
> ...


I've pretty much wondered the exact same things with every show AND I said the same thing with every show LOL They were burnin' twigs for cryin' out loud! But that last night they had a BONFIRE outside and burnin' twigs inside the shelter at bedtime. I have to wonder....how much time were they given to prepare at home before they had to leave for the show? Even a day or two of research on the computer or the library about all things Alaska would have been been muh helpful. I woulda been researchin' the hail out of all things foragable in AK.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

twigs dont cut it...lol..once fire is going you need real wood with volume to it.it sorta shocked me att he end all of them around the big fire.why not before now? the way they talked about being cold they would ahve been better off outside by a big fire.i was in new mexico once and that was what i done.the tent was just to cold at night....soooo...i drug up about a half a pick-up load of downed wood and built a nice size fire...walla..no more cold for me...ahhhh...under the stars on a clear night in the wilds of the gila wilderness.

as a side note...in the future myu tents will all have a stove insert in them.even if i only use one of the tiny homemage coffe can stove.a small area with that would be nice.kifaru makes a dandy stove and tent.

adapt,over come and endure and then thrive !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

There were a couple of the cabin sites that would have been good if they could have spent the month there and hunted and fished, etc. I think that would have made a huge difference.

elkhound - I'd love to see you on a show like that.


And the tool that seemed the most used, the little skinning knife thing, and the pot they made stew in. (does not count sleeping bags and clothes).


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

why the heck did the guy carry those furs with him?? what is up with that? i could see if he had made a hat to go over the winter hat he had for extra warmth...but that sorta shocked me a bit. i would like to have really seen a close-up of what hey were carrying around at the end.


there yukon packs suck...the TV folks need to get off there rears and get a real pack for the next bunch of folks..internal...external frame..waht ever..but something real. not a BS pack.

in real life....the tarp,sleeping bag,axe,saw,pot for cooking and spoon,string ..hopefully para cord..and the little over/under gun with ammo would be about all i would take with me.the rest of the junk would have been left behind...and been out of there in 5 days at the longest.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> There were a couple of the cabin sites that would have been good if they could have spent the month there and hunted and fished, etc. I think that would have made a huge difference.
> 
> elkhound - I'd love to see you on a show like that.
> 
> ...



oh the little cabin by the lake would rock !!! a month there would be heavenly for sure.but you noticed the trees were a bit far off there? i would want a nice pack frame to haul big loads of fire wood with.you,wild child and me....we would ahve curtains on the cabin, a garden growing and a drying rack out back filled with fish or bear meat drying .

i could probably give them some drama while i detoxed off the mtn dews....lol..get your lazy bums out of the sack and lets hit the trail....lol..now.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

you totally crack me up elkhound! see that's what's missing from that show in the end(well, der)it was like nobody saw anything, the land/environment was something to fight against and making oneself do something, to be SUCCESSFUL at something or "win" was the whole deal. It was like they could have trekked thru Los Angeles. That just made me sad. It would have been cool to have one person that had their eyes open and seeing the land(like Will Ferrell did). 

Oh well, Alaska was yummy eye candy  someday! enjoyed all your comments!!!


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

I had to sit and think about this for a bit, sort of collect my thoughts on the whole experiment. 

I was disappointed to say the least, It reminded me of some of the books I've read, thirty chapters of build up and two pages of ending. 

The most valuable tool they had on the show was also the tool they used the least, their brains.

That Trish gal was hotter than a stolen pistol, but that's a whole 'nuther story.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

yes, I really liked Trish too--she was the most capable, and I got the sense she gave up trying to be capable "on purpose", because of the group lazy/whine vibe. The pearls before swine thing, ya know?


----------



## YoYoDog (Sep 3, 2007)

FYI

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFaq-J-j5DQ[/ame]

A couple of points. First use a old knife because it can really hack up a good blade. Secondly, the steel wool idea is probably the best way to start to practice. (Reminds me of a shop experience when I was a kid. Two bad kids talked another into trying to light steel wool. "Go ahead, it won't do anything. It's steel." Wrong!)

Dan

ETA: Sorry I may have strayed off topic so much. I did'nt realize the thread was so many pages.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yoyo - that's okay, this whole thread applies, and making fire would apply.

Angie


----------

